# Farmina and taurine testing



## Dogmom77 (Jan 31, 2017)

I have been reading back through the forum for information on Farmina. I currently feed the Ancestral Grain Cod and Orange and he’s doing great. My question is....as I was reading through these, many people had commented that they were getting taurine testing done in a few months. As most of the links I went to were many months old, I was wondering if anyone had gotten testing done while on Farmina? I would love to see the results. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dogmom77 said:


> I have been reading back through the forum for information on Farmina. I currently feed the Ancestral Grain Cod and Orange and he’s doing great. My question is....as I was reading through these, many people had commented that they were getting taurine testing done in a few months. As most of the links I went to were many months old, I was wondering if anyone had gotten testing done while on Farmina? I would love to see the results.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I just saw your thread today-sorry. 

This thread has some info on the Ancestral Grain Cod and Orange-

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...ing-recipes/504526-wolfsblut-farmina-dcm.html


----------

